# My Raw diet for upcoming puppy. advice plz



## USMC-k9 (Feb 6, 2013)

Ok I have put together my diet for the upcoming puppy. 

I will be feeding 2 lbs per day split up into 3 meals at
MM-60%
RMB-30%
OM-10%
So that will be 19oz MM, 10oz RMB, 3oz OM per day. I plan to feed my OM in the last meal blended with some MM. I will start with all chicken first, Chicken necks, Chicken breast, chicken liver and then add more variety in several weeks. 

I'm having a hard time wrapping my head around a months worth of raw diet costing the same as a months worth of Blue Buffalo. I can't find any butcher shops or grocery stores that sell at bulk prices or sell me any out dated meat. There is also some kind of law where butcher shop are not allowed to sell left over cuts or organs. So I have been shopping around at reelrawdog.com and can get 40lb of chicken necks for about 40.00 and 6lbs of liver for about 12.00 but all the MM is extremely expensive and I can buy 36 lbs of chicken breast from Sam's Club for 67.00 as opposed to 125.00. 

Please give me your thoughts on the diet and also some help on finding a supplier.


----------



## USMC-k9 (Feb 6, 2013)

bump for thoughts


----------



## Karma6577 (Jan 22, 2013)

Congrats on your new puppy!! We have had Nero for a month and he is the best  When I switched him I went cold turkey and stuck with one protein source and did OM three times a week until he got use to it. It can really rich for their little tummies to get use to..I'm no expert and have been doing RAW for 5 years..there are people on here that are great and a mountain of info and will chime in soon . 
As far as getting meat in bulk look for co-ops in your area...Facebook or yahoo groups is one place to start your search. If you don't mind where are you located?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## USMC-k9 (Feb 6, 2013)

Karma6577 said:


> Congrats on your new puppy!! We have had Nero for a month and he is the best  When I switched him I went cold turkey and stuck with one protein source and did OM three times a week until he got use to it. It can really rich for their little tummies to get use to..I'm no expert and have been doing RAW for 5 years..there are people on here that are great and a mountain of info and will chime in soon .
> As far as getting meat in bulk look for co-ops in your area...Facebook or yahoo groups is one place to start your search. If you don't mind where are you located?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm in Douglas WY right now. Its difficult finding any kind of supplier or maybe i'm just not looking in the right spot


----------



## Karma6577 (Jan 22, 2013)

Well I did a search in your area and didn't find anything  but if there is an all natural food store (human) you can ask them if they can get bulk meat in for you. Whole foods does and gives you a 10% discount. If you can talk to your local commissary and see if they can work something out for you. That's what I did before I got in touch with a co-op here. Have you thought about traveling to Casper once a month and stocking up..you will need a deep freeze. I know military life always moving..my husband has got 23 years in and is working a dual status position and has 15 years left. Thank you for all you have done for this country so far!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bellagriff (Jul 1, 2012)

Not sure what you have around you for grocery stores, but here in Chicagoland I have found the ethnic grocery stores to have the best prices and best variety. Obviously Chicagoland is different than WY, but maybe there is something.

We do use a raw dog food supplier (MPC) to gain some extra variety, but try to focus on sale items and specific products that are a good price per pound. I'm not sure what Blue Buffalo costs, but we were starting Orijen when we decided to go raw with our puppy. In the beginning we were spending quite a bit more per month than any kibble, but now we are actually spending a little bit less than the Orijen (currently feeding 1.5lbs). My guess is that it will end up being just about the same cost wise each month, unless there happens to be a good sale on meat one month.


----------



## USMC-k9 (Feb 6, 2013)

Karma6577 said:


> Well I did a search in your area and didn't find anything  but if there is an all natural food store (human) you can ask them if they can get bulk meat in for you. Whole foods does and gives you a 10% discount. If you can talk to your local commissary and see if they can work something out for you. That's what I did before I got in touch with a co-op here. Have you thought about traveling to Casper once a month and stocking up..you will need a deep freeze. I know military life always moving..my husband has got 23 years in and is working a dual status position and has 15 years left. Thank you for all you have done for this country so far!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yeah I get all my groceries in Casper, and I know there in a natural grocery store but I didnt think to ask them about bulk. I thought they would be over priced since they are all organic. I will look into them. Thanks for your support ma'am, im sure your husband had done a lot more than I have so I thank him.


----------



## USMC-k9 (Feb 6, 2013)

bellagriff said:


> Not sure what you have around you for grocery stores, but here in Chicagoland I have found the ethnic grocery stores to have the best prices and best variety. Obviously Chicagoland is different than WY, but maybe there is something.
> 
> We do use a raw dog food supplier (MPC) to gain some extra variety, but try to focus on sale items and specific products that are a good price per pound. I'm not sure what Blue Buffalo costs, but we were starting Orijen when we decided to go raw with our puppy. In the beginning we were spending quite a bit more per month than any kibble, but now we are actually spending a little bit less than the Orijen (currently feeding 1.5lbs). My guess is that it will end up being just about the same cost wise each month, unless there happens to be a good sale on meat one month.


ok so raw food shopping is like regular shopping for myself, just find the best deals. I guess I was thinking too much about buying a months worth all at once.


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

You should be able to get meat at a processing plant easily where you are. I googled it and found Hy-County Wild Game Processing and Kompac Meat Processing in Casper and one in Glenrock, Medicine Bow, etc...

You have Claus Natural Beef right in Douglas, Tom's Sausage Kitchen, etc... not sure which is open to the public, but would think at least one would be open to the public.

Go to this page and look at the "In nearby cities" listing at the bottom....

http://www.manta.com/c/mr0f3kd/tom-s-sausage-kitchen


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

Here's the Douglas Chamber of Commerce page with 6+ meat processing plants/stores

Douglas Meat & Seafood Manufacturing & Wholesale in Douglas, WY


----------



## bellagriff (Jul 1, 2012)

If can find a meat processer, then that would most likely be the way to go. Good job Mog!!


----------



## USMC-k9 (Feb 6, 2013)

Yeah ive talked to several of the processors and they wont sell any organs or spares pieces like backs and necks. They said it had something to do with the laws. I will try the one in Glenrock and see if they will deal.


----------



## droopy (Dec 30, 2012)

i would think there would be a ton of butchers around in wyoming but maybe not. i get my organs and tripe from a local guy that slaughters cows for area farmers, a bit of a drive out of town but well worth it


----------



## USMC-k9 (Feb 6, 2013)

droopy said:


> i would think there would be a ton of butchers around in wyoming but maybe not. i get my organs and tripe from a local guy that slaughters cows for area farmers, a bit of a drive out of town but well worth it


There are quite a few butchers but none have anything to sell me and refuse to sell organs or necks or backs. Theres a plant in Casper but their prices for MM are 2.50-3/lb


----------



## droopy (Dec 30, 2012)

Well Marine, time to adapt and overcome. I am going to attempt to hunt and fish for some of my GSDs food this year, i'm not familiar with wyoming but anywhere reliable close to you for hunting or fishing? a bit of "free" meat will greatly offset higher prices of meats you need to purchase.

SEMPER FI DEVILDOG! I was an ordnanceman with HMLA-367 out of pendleton


----------



## USMC-k9 (Feb 6, 2013)

Semper Fi Marine. Ive killed a few rabbits this winter with my Sling bow and will be fishing this spring when the snow and ice melts. My home is in FL and there is a Co op about 45 minutes from there so I might just have my meat sent to FL and once a month when I drive home I will bring a month or two of meat back with me.

2nd MSOB Lejeune, I wish everyday that I was still in.


----------



## rapala (Mar 10, 2013)

droopy said:


> Well Marine, time to adapt and overcome. I am going to attempt to hunt and fish for some of my GSDs food this year, i'm not familiar with wyoming but anywhere reliable close to you for hunting or fishing? a bit of "free" meat will greatly offset higher prices of meats you need to purchase.
> 
> SEMPER FI DEVILDOG! I was an ordnanceman with HMLA-367 out of pendleton


 
Im a keen fisherman :hug: and am out fishing on my boat every weekend and catch loads of big saltwater fish…

Question: Can I feed my GSD of 3 months boneless saltwater fish as a food diet every now and then? Is this ok to do if I catch a big fish have it fillet and given RAW? Can I do this and is it healthy?


----------

